# ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?



## guifri (4. April 2004)

Guten Morgen,

welches ist für euch die beste leichte Rute zum Pilken (bis 80 g) in der Ostsee?

Ich besitze eine Penn Charisma bis 190 g Wurfgewicht. Super Rute aber etwas zuviel WG.
Dann habe ich noch eine Cormorona Carb-o-Star-de Luxe bis 120 g Wurfgewicht. Liegt mir zum Pilken zu schwer in der Hand.

Ich such was gaaaaanz Leichtes ... Was würdet ihr empfehlen. Preis spielt ZUNÄCHST mal keine Rolle.


----------



## Blauortsand (4. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

Dega Dorschspin!!!
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=21569


----------



## siegerlaender (4. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

moin,
mein tip: shimano diaflash spinning 300 xh.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

Es kann "die" ultimative Rute gar nicht geben.
Weil das auch viel zu sehr vom persönlichen Angelstil und nicht zuletzt vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängt.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

Siehe Siegerländer. Bis 70g reicht auch noch die H.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Macker (4. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

Cormoran Blue Star  Spinn 150 Super Teil und nicht so teuer.


----------



## seeteufel 2 (4. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

hallo die selbe rute geibt es mit 30- 90 bei gerlinger für 45 e das ist das beste  glaube es mir  #g  :q  :q  :q  :s  #r  #r


----------



## b&z_hunter (4. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

Tach Gehe einfach in den Laden und probiere sie aus welche am besten in der Hand liegt.Danach kannst Du immer noch die Preise vergleichen .Lutz


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

Also für mich ist die ultimative Rute eine Daiwa Emblem Z Inliner. Die hat das absolut geringe Gewicht das ich mir wünsche und die Aktion dieser Ruten ist ungeschlagen.
Meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Udo Mundt (4. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

Zum Ultralightpilken benutze ich eine DAM Hypron  XS Cast MP 40, Wurfgewicht 20 bis 40 Gramm.
Vieleicht etwas leicht macht aber mega Drillspaß


----------



## guifri (4. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

so, hab mir jetzt die dega dorschspin pro für 107 eus bestellt...

kann mal wieder nicht warten :q  :q  :q


----------



## Tinsen (5. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

YAD Cleveland 2,85 50-120 gr.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

Ich hab die Eliminator Multitrigger von der Angeldomaene... 3m WG bis 80Gramm und bin völligst zufrieden, leichtes Pilken in der Ostsee geht damit super gut, ansonsten wird damit auf Hecht "geblinkert" 

Geht natürlich nur mit ner Multirolle aber damit machts das ganze eh mehr Spaß


----------



## Ralf-H (5. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

Moin,

versuch´s doch mal mit einer 2,5 lbs Karpfenrute in 3,60m Länge (evtl. Griff etwas kürzen). Ich benutze seit ca. 3 Jahren eine von Zebco auf der Ostsee. Klappt hervorragend. Ich habe selten jemanden gesehen, der mit seiner Pilkrute weiter wirft (Pilker 60g).
Keine Angst vor großen Fischen, mein Rekord mit diesem Gerät war ein Dorsch von 26 Pfund aus 60m Tiefe am gelben Riff (kein Scherz !!! - hatte nur keine Lust mehr auf das schwere Gerät). 

Viel Spaß
Ralf


----------



## schroe (5. April 2004)

*AW: ultimative leichte Pilkrute/Ostsee?*

Hi,
fische ebenfalls die Dega Dorschspin. Feines Teil, wirste Spaß mit haben.


----------

